# Switch in WLAN einbinden



## BluntFunk (18. September 2008)

Ich würde in meinem Heimnetz gerne den Switch ins WLAN einbinden, um auch ohne LAN-Verbindung auf meine Diskstation samt angeschlossenem USB-Printer zugreifen zu können. (Netzwerkplan im Anhang!)

Wenn ich mir das richtig überlegt habe, sollte ein LAN-Router mit daran angeschlossenem WLAN-Accespoint ausreichen um die beiden Netze miteinander zu verbinden (LAN-Port mit dem Switch verbunden, WAN-Port mit dem Accesspoint verbunden) - sehe ich das richtig oder wird das so nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Nuddel (18. September 2008)

Da es ja schon Router gibt, die ein LAN und WLAN zusammen unterstützen, sollte dein Vorhaben auf keine Probleme stoßen.
Oder mit anderen Worten ausgedrückt, können solche Router, die beiden Techniken vereinen, auch mit Accesspoints ausgestattet werden, um das Signal des WLANs zuverstärken.


Gruß Nuddel


----------

